
CDC confirms three person-to-person cases of coronavirus in the United States - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/notes/coronavirus-covid19-sars2cov-cdc-centers-disease-control-prevention-update/
======
aeternum
"they are monitoring 8,400 people for presence of the virus and have only 200
kits available to make confirmatory diagnoses."

Well that is concerning.

